# 99396-25 s0612



## finners1 (Aug 21, 2015)

We have billed the above to CBC.  99396 was paid in full.  S0612 was not, when I called I was told I needed a modifier.  Will a 51 work, or what modifier is needed, to get the claim fully paid.

Thanks. 
finnerskktllc@gmail.com


----------



## finners1 (Aug 21, 2015)

finnerskktllc@gmail.com


----------



## bedforak1 (May 13, 2016)

It would depend on the insurance whether the S code is billable.  The S codes are used by the Blue Cross/Blue Shield Association (BCBSA) and the Health Insurance Association of America (HIAA) to report drugs, services, and supplies for which there are no national codes but for which codes are needed by the private sector to implement policies, programs, or claims processing. They are for the purpose of meeting the particular needs of the private sector. These codes are also used by the Medicaid program, but they are not payable by Medicare.


----------

